
Emacs wikipedia-mode - kirubakaran
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Wikipedia-mode.el
======
kyleburton
<http://code.google.com/p/confluence-el/>

Confluence (Atlassian's Wiki) isn't free, but the xml-rpc api allowed it to be
integrated into Emacs with _no_ browser. I've loved using it that way.

------
sielskr
Sadly, Wikipedia mode does not eliminate the need for a web browser.

I was hoping for an Emacs command to load a Wikipedia entry directly into an
Emacs buffer.

~~~
jmelesky
There's always w3m.el: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W3m#In_Emacs>

